# Keyboard or System Unit Error



## steveneedshelp (Oct 8, 2001)

On turning pc on - after memory check - beep then "304 keyboard or system unit error" if I press keyboard it just beeps.

I have tested keyboard on other pc and it works ok.

Please help !


----------



## Mike C UK (Mar 12, 2001)

Hi Steve

Have you tried plugging another keyboard into the one that is not booting up?

If it still beeps during the POST then it looks like the keyborad controller on your system board has gone belly-up.

Take a look at this link for info if you need it:

http://www.pcguide.com/ts/x/comp/mbsys/gen_Keyboard.htm

Hope this helps you.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Hi steve, it appears that since you tested the keyboard on another computer and it works fine.....you'll be needing to replace the system board on this computer.

Compaq machine per chance?


----------



## steveneedshelp (Oct 8, 2001)

Is the system board the motherboard ?????

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Depending on the board you MAY be able to replace the keyboard controller chip.

Find the keyboard controller chip on the motherboard, and examine it. See if it looks damaged in any way. If it is, then it needs to be replaced (either that or the whole motherboard). You may be able to get a new controller chip, but you will have to contact your motherboard's technical support department. 
If the controller chip is socketed, check to see if it is fully in the socket. Gently but firmly push down on the chip. You may hear a "crackling" sound when you do this, which is fairly normal. This may resolve the problem.......

If not, then, yes, that would be the motherboard


----------

